# 2018 S-Works Venge Vias Disc Di2



## WRM4865

Put a down payment on one today. 

The 2018 S-Works Venge Vias Disc Di2 will come in a Tarmac Black/Purple Chameleon/Metallic White Silver with the Dura-Ace Di2 9170/9150 groupset, (same group set as 2018 S-Works Tarmac) the rest of the bike specs are similar to the 2017 E-Tap version all the blingy carbon S-Works stuff & Roval CLX 64 disc wheels.

$9500 msrp you don't get the quark power meter however it's a lot more wallet friendly than the $11,500 E-Tap model that will still be available in the same Gloss White/Satin Black color scheme.

Like I said I ordered it today  and should see it mid-September as it was just introduced this week to the dealers.

They will have two S-Works frame sets options @ $4000 the the colors are Tarmac Black/Purple Chameleon/Metallic White Silver and the Project Black version which is matte black with white S-Works logos. The purple one has black inner chainstays and seatstays and black inner fork legs the top of the top tube is black and from what I can tell from the photo the bottom of the down tube is black also and the front side of the seat tube the rest of the bike is the purple with white S-Works graphics.

Very subtle just S-Works on the down tube, Specialized on the chain-stay, a "S" on the head tube and small on on the fork leg. Very crisp and clean IMOHO especially with the new Dura-Ace black components. 

I just sold my 2016 S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc as I missed the feel of my old S-Works Venge but didn't want the Vias rim brake bike so talk about the planets being in alignment when I walked in to the bike shop today. 

The info on the 2018 Venge Vias bikes should be on the Specialized website soon I was able to get a look-see on the dealer website today.

I held off on the 2016 rim brake Venge Vias and the 2017 Venge Vias Disc didn't make financial sense as I had just bought the S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc (great bike BTW just not for me) therefore waiting has paid off same for the the 2018 S-Works Epic FSR. 

Hopefully there will be some info and pix available soon.


----------



## 11spd

Exciting to order one of the most exclusive bicycles on the planet. 
Disk brakes put the VIAS back into the conversation for sure. Didn't hurt that Kittel won so many stages on it.  How tall are you and what size did you order? Do you race? Do A group rides?

I admit due to the design of the bike, I would likely lean toward Sram E
-tap...but clearly that bike is designed for electric shifting and either Di2, E-tap, Campy EPS would be a great choice.

Congrats and please give us a review compared to other great bikes you have owned once you pick it up.


----------



## WRM4865

I went from a Cannondale system six to a 2013 S-Works Venge Red sometime back in late 2012 and It was my go-to road bike even though I had bought a S-Works Tarmac and a S-Works Allez along the way. Nevertheless the Venge got ridden 95% of the time.

When the all "New" Venge Vias came out I was hesitant about the stem steerer situation and the goofball rim brake set up although after a short test ride on one I was sold sold sold on the bike itself. My local bike shop quickly sold four when they were first announced then nothing as it sat on a 56cm S-Works for over a year. 

I was offered a stellar deal on the remaining bike but the disc vias was leaked and so I waited... fast forward I picked up a S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc and sold my Venge last year... I regretted it from the first fast group ride. I have absolutely no issues with the tarmac as it's a fantastic bike I just mentally prefer the ride of my venge as it just "feels" faster and so the conundrum. 

I'm 5'11" and have ridden a 56cm size bike from Colnago, Scott, Cannondale and now Specialize since forever. Although I'm a CAT1 in mt.bike racing I have not done enough road races to move out of the 4/5's although one hundred percent of my training/group/tue&thur night worlds/ego-hammerfest rides are with CAT1,2 & 3's at a 24mph+ pace. Being a lone wolf as in no cycling team affiliation has screwed me royally in the few local road races I've done however that is a rant for another thread. 

I'm neither loyal to Shimano or SRAM I've had both each have their positives and negatives I'm at the point in my life that I buy the bike that I want and ride what is on it Shimano or SRAM whatever. I've got a Quark S-Works powermeter spider that I took off my S-Works Tarmac that I'll put on this new bike and I prefer the closer gear ratio of a 11-23 cassette rather than 11-30 that comes stock. That will be all I'll change on this coming bike. 

The SRAM Etap colorways was the same as last years and the elevated price over the Di2 version what shied me away from the ETap Vias model. I've got a pretty good eye for bike models and although there are a few S-Works Venge Vias bikes floating around here in Houston area I've yet to see any disc Venge Vias bikes therefore it should be interesting when this one shows up.


----------



## packetloss

Interesting. I have the exact opposite view of the Venge VIAS (I have the rim brake version) to the Tarmac. While the VIAS is super fast on the flats, I find it sluggish feeling on any climbs. I weight around 137 pounds so maybe I'm just noticing the 1lb difference in the frames on climbs. Not sure, my setup is almost exactly the same on both bikes and I have been switching back and forth between them pretty regularly. 

I do like the Venge (other than the brakes - at least you won't have to deal with the crazy rim brakes) but if I could have only one bike it would be the Tarmac for sure. I think the 2018 Tarmac reduces the aero gap between them a bit more. Definitely not in my head. A few of my riding buddies have commented on how much faster I climb on the Tarmac. Had both since 2016 so this is based on hundreds of rides on each bike.


----------



## WRM4865

"*courses* *for* *horses*"


----------



## taodemon

I stopped into the bike store on Wednesday and took at look at the 2018 vias chameleon frame on the dealer site and it looks pretty sharp. Not sure when they will update the public website with the new models though.


----------



## mile2424

anyone have pics of these models? Interested to see what it looks like


----------



## WRM4865

mile2424 said:


> anyone have pics of these models? Interested to see what it looks like


Oh funny you ask... the 2018 dealer catalogs are here out of ALL the bikes I wanted to see this is the ONLY one that dosent have an actual photo of the bike.

I'm scheduled to get the bike mid-September you'll see it when I see it.


----------



## taodemon

I saw a picture of the standalone frame on the dealer website at my local store. Not sure if there were pictures of the full bike but for my purpose the frame picture was enough (just seeing what it looked like). Being I am fond of the blue chameleon color I thought it looked great. Assuming I'm remembering correctly the layout was similar to the current Sagan frame with the blue replacing the silver color changing color and black sworks font instead of the reflective one on the sagan version.

I think I read somewhere that the vendor shows where they release the full lineups was changed to later in the year than had been happening in past years which might explain why a lot of the new "existing" stuff hasn't made its way to the public website.


----------



## WRM4865

Photos of the bike are now on the dealers website they sent me a pix via text otherwise I'd post it here. Looks f*cking awesome!


----------



## Arnoud

Is it this one?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## WRM4865

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/sworks-venge-vias-disc-di2/129134


----------



## taodemon

That would be the one. Looks great.


----------



## WRM4865

New bike came in late today mechanic hates me as the stem steerer is a b*tch to deal with almost got the height dialed in. Swapped out saddle for S-Works Romin put S-Works Tubeless tires on mechanic really hates me for that one and put quark power meter on cranks. Put on a 11-23 cassette as we have no hills on the gulf coast. Hopefully will be able to pick up bike for first ride tomorrow after brake lines are cut and bled and steerer is cut :nonod: yikes! Color looks fantastic goes from dark greenish blue to bright purple depending on the light. Will have


----------



## Arnoud

Great looking bike  


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## WRM4865

Well... finally got to actually ride it 

Just like my 2013 S-Works Venge only better this bike just pushes you to ride fast and hard.


----------



## Wetworks

WRM4865 said:


> Well... finally got to actually ride it
> 
> Just like my 2013 S-Works Venge only better this bike just pushes you to ride fast and hard.
> 
> View attachment 320684


Stunning!!! Also, you're tall!!!


----------



## Bullet.

Such a beautiful bike! And that paint job is gorgeous. What does it weigh? Size 56 yeah?


----------



## WRM4865

If you are looking for lightweight look at the Tarmac this bike is around 17 lbs weighed on the bike shops scale as shown. 

I'm 5'11" and this is a 56cm yes i could go lower on the stack height or possibly experiment with a Vias aero flat bar but for now with approx 130 miles on the bike I'm still feeling it out.

Yes this bike makes no allocations for running external brake cables as you might have seen on the Pro's bikes and the non-S Works vias disc bikes so my thoughts of swapping stems and bars have been nixed. The bike was designed for this bar and stem combo so I'm going with it. 

Also applying carbon paste on the handlebars/stem clamp is highly recommended...apparently during fitting this was overlooked and I hit a road undulation while on the hoods and had the bars slip whoops! When I got home I took apart the bar/stem assembly cleaned well and applied carbon friction paste and reassembled torquing to the recommended specs, hopefully this fixed this isolated issue. 

Having owned a previous generation Venge and knowing what to expect this is NOT a comfort bike if you plan on spending all day in the saddle I'd suggest a Roubaix or the Tarmac as this bike is pretty harsh and stiff. If crits or fast group/solo rides are your thing look no further than this beast. 

I live on the flat as a board gulf coast so having a light weight climbing bike isn't my thing this bike just wants you to go fast. I'll try and get some better photos of the bike in the sun as the color looks fantastic as it goes from a purple to a turquoise dark green to almost a black. 

I've just done three solo rides on it so far, I'm anticipating some interesting feed back from my regular tue/thur ride group and my Saturday hammerfest bunch.


----------



## taodemon

The weight is why I haven't been sold on the VIAS. I loved my old venge but it didn't have a weight penalty for the hills in MA, which is probably why I went with the SL5 tarmac when my venge frame cracked earlier this year. I never had any comfort issues with my old venge though and the tarmac doesn't really feel any different from a comfort standpoint but that could just be me. 

I'll probably wait to see what they do with the venge next year and if they manage to get the weight down I might look into one again. If they don't drop the weight the new SL6 seems like the perfect blend of the old venge and the qualities I've grown to like about the tarmac.


----------



## WRM4865

taodemon said:


> The weight is why I haven't been sold on the VIAS.


I "assume" that if you get the frame-set and it has the external cable/brake ports similar to the frames the pro's use you can build up a pretty lightweight Vias Disc bike. As the Vias Stem/Handlebar/Spacers etc... is pretty hefty compared to the blingy carbon fiber stems and bars you can get yourself. 

The actual disc vias frame is lighter than the rim brake version and i'll guess the fork is too as you don't have the rim brakes attached to the frame or fork. 

The bugaboo for many folks is the stem/handlebar system as your committed once you cut the steerer. Aesthetically the stem/handlebar system is very polarizing it looks cool with the stem all the way slammed as in the catalog photos but in reality even with one spacer in there it's kinda fugly. You can't tell once on the bike though.

If specialized made some type of tapered spacer kit for folks not wanting to run the vias only stem/handlebar set up you would at least have options. The new Giant Propel disc and the errrr...Trek Madone 9.9 do a much better job aesthetically with the aero stem/handlebar combo IMOHO.

If super weight weenie stuff is your goal there are better options than the Venge Vias Disc under the Specialized banner. If I lived in Colorado or anywhere with climbing the venge vias would not be my first choice. I personally feel that for where and how I ride the Venge Vias disc is the best tool for the job.

The S-Works Tarmac Ultralight which I've seen and drooled over at my local shop is a legit 13 lbs bike outta the box and if my pockets were deep enough I'd love to own one myself, You might want to look at the build sheet and build one up for yourself.


----------



## Bullet.

Yeah I realize the Vias is no weight weenie but I’m trying to find the weight of this new 9170 model, it doesn’t seem to be listed anywhere. I’ve seen the etap and Ultegra Di2 model at around the 7700gram mark, not sure where that would put the 9170 model


----------



## Wetworks

taodemon said:


> The weight is why I haven't been sold on the VIAS. I loved my old venge but it didn't have a weight penalty for the hills in MA, which is probably why I went with the SL5 tarmac when my venge frame cracked earlier this year. I never had any comfort issues with my old venge though and the tarmac doesn't really feel any different from a comfort standpoint but that could just be me.
> 
> I'll probably wait to see what they do with the venge next year and if they manage to get the weight down I might look into one again. If they don't drop the weight the new SL6 seems like the perfect blend of the old venge and the qualities I've grown to like about the tarmac.


I have the Expert Disc Vias (essentially the S-Works without the stem, wheels, and graphics). I've found it to be a good climber, as well as plenty comfortable. I also offer this perspective as the owner of an SL5 S-Works Tarmac. I live in a much flatter area of NYC compared to MA hills. But I still take my Venge up 9W or into hilly northern NJ. 

OP, your new ride is really spectacular. Best of luck with it, enjoy those miles.


----------



## 11spd

Wetworks said:


> I have the Expert Disc Vias (essentially the S-Works without the stem, wheels, and graphics). I've found it to be a good climber, as well as plenty comfortable. I also offer this perspective as the owner of an SL5 S-Works Tarmac. I live in a much flatter area of NYC compared to MA hills. But I still take my Venge up 9W or into hilly northern NJ.
> 
> OP, your new ride is really spectacular. Best of luck with it, enjoy those miles.


Wetworks..what do you mean without the VIAS stem? Did you replace the VIAS stem with a conventional stem? I am quite sure all models of VIAS come with the gooseneck stem designed for internal routing.


----------



## Wetworks

11spd said:


> Wetworks..what do you mean without the VIAS stem? Did you replace the VIAS stem with a conventional stem? I am quite sure all models of VIAS come with the gooseneck stem designed for internal routing.


The 2017 Expert Disc is a ViAS frame. It also has the same fork, handlebars, and seatpost as the SW as far as I know, but comes with a standard alloy stem.


https://www.specialized.com/us/en/venge-vias-expert-disc-ultegra/118388


----------



## 11spd

Wetworks said:


> The 2017 Expert Disc is a ViAS frame. It also has the same fork, handlebars, and seatpost as the SW as far as I know, but comes with a standard alloy stem.
> 
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/venge-vias-expert-disc-ultegra/118388


Thanks for that Wetworks. I was unaware a VIAS version existed that came with a standard stem. Reason alone to get the Expert VIAS to avoid the goofy albatross stem with further aggravation of routing cables through it to save 1 watt at 25mph. 

Are you overall pleased with the bike? How is the ride quality compared to the Tarmac?

Thanks


----------



## Wetworks

11spd said:


> Thanks for that Wetworks. I was unaware a VIAS version existed that came with a standard stem. Reason alone to get the Expert VIAS to avoid the *goofy albatross stem with further aggravation of routing cables* through it to save 1 watt at 25mph.
> 
> Are you overall pleased with the bike? How is the ride quality compared to the Tarmac?
> 
> Thanks


My mechanic thanked me for the same reason. 

I had expected a very stiff, rough riding bike. I'm pleasantly surprised with the ride quality, and it climbs way better than you'd think for an "aero bike." I believe Specialized has reinforced that by the very Venge-like redesign of the Tarmac.


----------



## taodemon

Well the BB and overall frame of the vias is definitely stiffer and more responsive than the old venge. I could tell that from the short 10 mile ride I did of a non disc one a couple years ago. I'm pretty sure I mentioned it felt more tarmac like in one of the posts here on these forums back then. 

Climbing isn't my favorite thing and I definitely do better on the flats where a venge is ideal but around here it hard to avoid those hills and less weight on the bike ends up making some difference especially since losing more body weight would be rather miserable and mean having to adhere to some sort of strict diet which for someone who does this for fun and doesn't race would kind of remove a lot of the fun. 6ft 165lbs for reference (what I weighed in high school). I've been lower but that was in boot camp where you are underfed and exercised most of the day. While the idea of getting down to 150s for biking would be wonderful for the hills, it is more work than what I'm willing to put in at this point. 

If I was somewhere flatter the VIAS would be an easy choice, well easier. I guess combining my local terrain with what trek managed to do with an aero bike without the weight penalty it is hard for me to justify the current VIAS. I'm really hoping for the next venge they solve the weight thing, and possibly go back to offering a rim brake version without the wonky vias brakes (doubt it works out that way though).

Also, for 2018 both the expert and the pro come with a standard stem instead of the "ViAS" stem.


----------



## WRM4865

although I am not in the _slam-your-stem _bunch I do feel that my current set up is just weird. 

first "fast" group ride 25+ mph this Saturday was interesting as I spent so much time in the drops rather than on the hoods, not complaining mind you however it feels like the cockpit is set up just a smidgen too tall. 

I put my CX bike next to my Venge and even with 38's on the CX bike the bars were almost level with the Venge maybe 10mm higher. In this unscientific measurement no wonder it felt that I was riding higher on the Venge. 

Issue with this goofball stem handlebar combo is that you really can't remove a spacer and go out for a short ride to see how it "feels". I've got a no-rise flat top S Works Venge Vias bar on the way from Specialized that I can try-before-I-buy to see if that will work or not...

My mechanic isn't really thrilled about having to reroute all those hydro-hoses and wires through the bars and stem again, however I really don't want to cut the steerer as swapping out 25mm rise bars for 0 rise bars will not be as permanent although the hassle factor will be high just to do a simple bar swap.

Specialized really needs to address this bar & stem issue as I (personally) feel that is one reason why more riders are not embracing this second generation Venge bike. 

Other than this the bike just wants to be ridden fast and hard all the time once you are up to speed this motherf*#ker just flat out motors (until my lungs crap out).

It was like cheating on this Saturdays group ride.


----------



## WRM4865

Finally got it dialed in!

Went with a flat top Vias Aero Bar over slamming the stem and thus cutting the steerer tube. Aesthetically it looks 1000% better and now fits and feels like my old Venge rather than my CX bike in which I have a more upright stance. 

Since it was a while ago that my shop had sold a S Works Venge Vias they sold like four right when they came out then pppppfffffffttttt... nothing till I ordered this one. therefore they forgot about the Vias "fit kit" that includes stems and handlebars to get folks totally dialed in.

Once I came in an was wondering about my set up the light-bulb came on and they got the kit from Specialized and that is how I ended up with the flat bar over the 25mm rise one. 

Went on a casual spin with a few hard efforts mixed in and the bike now feels like an old friend and feels so much better in the drops and the hoods and seems even "more" aero hahaha!

Took some camera phone pix before my ride so you can see the color much better it's mainly purple but goes from that to blue/green to black/blue back to purple depending on the light and angle. 

Got some ceramicspeed dura-ace pulleys on the way for my last I-have-too-much-money-to-waste-on-silly-sh!t upgrades, other than that I'm pleased with the outcome.


----------



## 11spd

Stunning bike. Beautiful!...love the color.

Quick question...how tall are you and what size frame it is?
What will you use the bike for?...fast group rides?


----------



## WRM4865

11spd said:


> Quick question...how tall are you and what size frame it is?
> What will you use the bike for?...fast group rides?


5'11"

56cm

Yes


----------



## Wetworks

WRM4865 said:


> Finally got it dialed in!
> 
> Went with a flat top Vias Aero Bar over slamming the stem and thus cutting the steerer tube. Aesthetically it looks 1000% better and now fits and feels like my old Venge rather than my CX bike in which I have a more upright stance.
> 
> Since it was a while ago that my shop had sold a S Works Venge Vias they sold like four right when they came out then pppppfffffffttttt... nothing till I ordered this one. therefore they forgot about the Vias "fit kit" that includes stems and handlebars to get folks totally dialed in.
> 
> Once I came in an was wondering about my set up the light-bulb came on and they got the kit from Specialized and that is how I ended up with the flat bar over the 25mm rise one.
> 
> Went on a casual spin with a few hard efforts mixed in and the bike now feels like an old friend and feels so much better in the drops and the hoods and seems even "more" aero hahaha!
> 
> Took some camera phone pix before my ride so you can see the color much better it's mainly purple but goes from that to blue/green to black/blue back to purple depending on the light and angle.
> 
> Got some ceramicspeed dura-ace pulleys on the way for my last I-have-too-much-money-to-waste-on-silly-sh!t upgrades, other than that I'm pleased with the outcome.
> 
> View attachment 320780
> 
> View attachment 320781
> 
> View attachment 320782
> View attachment 320783


Stunning, just stunning!!! Congrats! With it fitted to you perfectly, I hope you enjoy thousands of miles of fast riding.


----------



## mile2424

Bike, color, and everything looks stunning! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## GrantM

Nice, that looks awesome. I have the eTap Tarmac in the same color with black stickers and CXL 32's. Weighed 16.5 lbs. with pedals. Very happy with the eTap. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## willembad

*Love this bike!*









Etap HRD with S-Works cranks, Roval CLX64's with Cotton Turbo's. Guess you can say I'm all in.


----------



## Arnoud

Wow, but it deserves a better picture...


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------

